
String of British firms switch over to four-day working week - joeyespo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/12/string-of-british-firms-switch-over-to-four-day-working-week
======
Zenst
One aspect many overlook about 4 day weeks is public transport costs. I speak
as somebody who lives in outer London and 15 years ago looked into this with
my employer at the time and whilst the salary adjustment aspect for reduced
hours was fine with me, what tipped it was the travel costs. Reason being you
can buy daily/weekly/monthly or yearly tickets. Which scale in price, and 4x
daily tickets was no cheaper than a weekly ticket. So found I would in effect
still be paying the same money weekly travel even if only traveling 4 days
instead of 5. Whilst such details for many won't be an issue, it is little
things like this that add up. Maybe your employer offers free meals, so you
then have the extra cost of a days food with a 4 day week.

Whilst we will see the working week reduced, I'm equally aware that for some
it may not be ideal. For me an ideal working week would be 3-4 days and 1-2
days education. But then that is another area that gets overlooked - ongoing
education.

What is better for many though is proper flexi-hours. The ability to travel to
work off-peak - starting later, makes the travel costs more palatable and more
importantly - far less stressful. Oh and you can get a seat as well, which is
a bonus for London trains.

